

Ask HN: Why no standards for IDE shortcuts? - peshkatari

Am i the only one who switches between Eclipse, IntelliJ, Atom, Brackets, Sublime, NetBeans ... constantly and curses the fact that all IDEs have different shortcuts for the same function. Did no one yet think about some &quot;ISO IDE-1 Shortcuts&quot; cause i bet its time for that?!
======
dozzie
Congratulations, you have just hit a programming polyglot wall, introduced by
replacing good editor with an IDE for very little in exchange.

You can remedy this effect by sticking to one good editor that covers most of
the languages you write in. Warning: much friction ahead, as you will need to
learn how to actually use all the tools that were hidden from you by IDEs.

